# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Futasuji-Hi(in prossess)

## Greg.D

http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=747...4538/l=16104981
A little crude now,it'll neaten up as i progress,a damaged but restorable Showa-to.

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Greg.D_ 
> *http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=747...4538/l=16104981
> A little crude now,it'll neaten up as i progress,a damaged but restorable Showa-to.*


 Hi Greg,
 nice to see you around. It looks like we can't veiw those pics without becomeing a member of that photo hosting service. Or am i doing somthing wrong?

----------


## Greg.D

I can try to e-mail from that site Pat,i did it for somone else earlier.

----------

